

Ask HN: How is the culture in Amazon and Apple Bay area - throwawayacct10

I am planning to move from semiconductors to one of the big internet companies. I have mixed feelings about joining Amazon and Apple. I hear the pay may be good but the quality of life will be poor.<p>Can someone here comment on working conditions in these two companies? I would appreciate if you can comment on Amazon India also, as I am open to moving back to there, in case my green card doesn&#x27;t pan out.<p>Reason for switching: I am in Electronic design automation, Here for a fresh graduate, the company pays $85k while VMware, Aruba networks etc pay $105k. This to me tells that the industry is stagnant. I believe GOOG, APPL and AMZN are pay masters in silicon valley. I am 10yrs experience and am hovering around $130k plus bonus.
======
czbond
Look at employee reviews on Glassdoor.com for each of the companies. I've
heard from numerous people inside and out of Amazon that working for the
company is like being in the military. I stopped pursuing a position there for
that reason alone. You can also check for average salaries on glassoor. Best
of luck - let me know if you find anything different.

~~~
throwawayacct10
Thanks for the reply. There is a problem with glass door reviews though. By
and large, only disgruntled employees will visit and post the information.
Satisfied employees are less likely to visit the site and post reviews, thus
skewing the numbers.

~~~
czbond
You will see some positive reviews. The negative reviews tell you what you
should keep your eye out for. Counter their reviews with companies of similar
size, say "SalesForce" where I see a great number of positive comments.

